# Jacksonville,FL



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I will be in Jax area(Mayo) on Thursday and Friday (Nov 18-19th) and I plan on bring my bike so I would like to find an "A" ride in the morning. Fast/Super Fast/Tempo OK. I would prefer to ride with more experienced riders and the earlier the better.

Otherwise, any suggestions on a good(safe) solo route would be much appreciated.


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

Here's a list.

http://www.nfbc.us/Rides/AreaRides/tabid/56/Default.aspx

I'm not from FL, but did a weekend ride there on a vacation this past summer. You probably want to call first to confirm times and details.


----------

